# Current USA Planted+



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had used this light, and had reviews good or bad. Also, if anyone knows if it would support medium light plants, that would be very helpful. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...&sr=8-1&keywords=current+usa+planted+plus+led


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure about that particular light fixture. I know a lot of the LED premade fixtures are basically terrible. Though The Fugeray 2 seems to be pretty good at providing nice lighting. That is about the only one I know works well.

Also, what size tank is this light going on to? It is hard to say if the light will be low, medium, or high without knowing the depth and gallons of the tank it will be on.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

I like it. it does what its supposed to as long as you understand its limitations. Email them for the par values and you can apply it to your tank.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I would not trust it. Looking at Currents specifications for the 48" to 60" light it uses only 30 Watts of power with 96 LED's. That means an average of .3 Watts per LED. At that low wattage I doubt they are the newer modern LED's. If they worked on a low light demanding tank it would surprise me. But should be good for a plant-less fresh water aquarium. 

The easy way for LED lighting is to build your own. But the quality fixtures are out there but in a much higher price range. For that amount of money you could build a 60 Watt fixture. But that might even be on the low side if you have a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I run a current + satellite led on my 60 p it's kinda low medium light but it seems to keep my red plants red

And it also works on my erios


----------



## DysproAgent (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought the 24" version. The remote gives you access to nearly every color you want. It also has the programmed cycles to simulate certain types of weather.



This is not as strong as the Finnex Fugeray I, but it makes a great low light tank.



Sent from my 940X3G/930X3G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I've been debating on getting one of these for either my 29 gallon or a new 75 gallon paludarium or a new 75 gallon aquarium. So it sounds like it would really need to be on a low light tank..which is what I was hoping against of course. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Ever Inquisitive said:


> Thanks for the input! I've been debating on getting one of these for either my 29 gallon or a new 75 gallon paludarium or a new 75 gallon aquarium. So it sounds like it would really need to be on a low light tank..which is what I was hoping against of course.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


If I were you I'd look int the DIY lighting option for LED's. You will save money as well as can tune the build for your needs. Once it is done going beyond 7 years without any over head other than the electric bill is well worth it. I get most of my LED's from RapidLED.com. If you want help on building your own don;t be afraid to message me.


----------

